# Abounded World War 2 plane wreck located high in the mountains of Norway.



## Berserk (Sep 13, 2017)

DroneFilm of an abandoned ww2 axis jonker airplane . Located high in the mountains surrounding Ringebu, Norway. The plane crashed in 1942, and killed two crew members. The plane was flying from Fornebu, Oslo and its destination was Banak in the North of Norway. Since then the aircraft has slowly been taken over by nature. It's said that the wreck is the best preserved ww2 plane in Europa who is still lies out in the nature.


----------



## krela (Sep 13, 2017)

The link is broken...


----------



## Berserk (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry! Dont know what happend... Its ok now!


----------



## krela (Sep 13, 2017)

That's a well done video, thank you.


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2017)

Well shot, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Infraredd (Sep 13, 2017)

It's a JU52 transport plane - the one with 3 engines - You can tell by the corrugated ribbing - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junkers_Ju_52


----------



## Rubex (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice video


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 14, 2017)

I really enjoyed this.so much I shared it on fb


----------



## uklimey1234 (Sep 23, 2017)

This came up on one of the aviation forums I use this is what we know
_
The three-engine aircraft left Oslo-Fornebu Airport at 0830LT on a flight to Banak with intermediate stops in Trondheim and Bardufoss. About one hour into the flight, the crew encountered severe icing conditions and the captain decided to attempt an emergency landing. The aircraft crash landed near Overlihogda, northeast of Ringebu. The captain was killed and seven other occupants were wounded. Few hours later, one of the crew member died from his injuries. 
Crew (2. Staffel KGrzbV.108):
Uffz Franz Stromberg, †
Uffz Nobel,
Obgfr Wilhelm Tönnes,
Obgfr Wilhelm Strehle.
Source & photo: Junkers 52/3m Ringebu _

More details can be found at Crash of a Junkers JU.52/3mge near Ringebu: 2 killed | B3A Aircraft Accidents Archives


----------

